# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Спам-развод на Вконтакте

## ScratchyClaws

Пришло вот такое сообщение - 



Этот человек у меня в списке друзей. Я даже могу поверить что он в какой-нибудь конкурс записался... Но есть два НО - первое - обращение по первой части ника (который записан как Имя Фамилия), человек сам так бы не обратился. А в качестве второго аргумента я процитирую пару сообщений от этого же человека - 




> готовлюсь к госам воттакие пироги





> да да порывался ся живу с подругой уже год но тоже все не как не дойдем до загса не дойдем


сразу виден стиль написания))))



P.S. - предлагаю как и в теме про спам в аське собирать тут другие подобные сообщения.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> Пришло вот такое сообщение - 
> Этот человек у меня в списке друзей.


id проверяли? На Вконтакте сотные клон-страницы - отличаются они только номером id...
Допустим у вас есть васья с _http://vkontakte.ru/*id1234567890*
А вы получаете сообщение якобы от того же васьи но с _http://vkontakte.ru/*id0987654321*
Надо именно проверить этот id, так как это клон - других разниц вы не увидите - дубликат выглядит также же как и оригинал...
P.S.: из справки Вконтакте:



> *Взломанные анкеты и клоны*
>     &#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#  175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#17  5;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;&#175;
> В случае, если была взломана Ваша анкета, или анкета Вашего друга,
> Вы можете написать:
> • Гаянэ Манукян » _http://vkontakte.ru/mail.php?act=write&to=54678
> • Максиму Бабичеву » _http://vkontakte.ru/mail.php?act=write&to=59628
> 
> *В случае, если Вы обнаружили клон Вашей анкеты*, сообщите об этом личным сообщением доступным сотрудникам техподдержки » _http://vkontakte.ru/club2007


Paul

----------


## ALEX(XX)

фтопку все эти соц. сети

----------


## XP user

> фтопку все эти соц. сети


Согласен; они все 'радуют' креативом всякого рода...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## senyak

> Приветик! Коля , зацени какой угарный чел! Я пoдстолом!))) SPAM DETECTED.ru/id19527288


Вот такое письмо пришло от знакомой, хотя сама не отправляла

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> id проверяли? На Вконтакте сотные клон-страницы - отличаются они только номером id...
> Допустим у вас есть васья с _http://vkontakte.ru/*id1234567890*
> А вы получаете сообщение якобы от того же васьи но с _http://vkontakte.ru/*id0987654321*
> Надо именно проверить этот id, так как это клон - других разниц вы не увидите - дубликат выглядит также же как и оригинал...
> P.S.: из справки Вконтакте:
> 
> 
> Paul


не, Паул, это был не клон) я с ссылки в сообщении как раз на его настоящую страничку попала...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Ещё вариант мошенничества, появилось в комментариях к моему видео -




> Количество людей, зарегистрировавшихся ВКонтакте достигло 20 миллионов. Разумеется некоторые хотят выделяться, и это правильно!
> 
> Специально для этого мы разработали "V I P сервис".
> Если ты не такой как все, если ты хочешь выделяться из серой массы, ты просто обязан стать V I P пользователем ВКонтакте, плюс к этому мы добавляем 200% к вашему рейтингу!
> 
> Для этого нужно просто отправить 2 [СМС] сообщения с текстом id20158880 на короткий номер [1045]. В ответном сообщении придёт пароль, который нужно ввести со своим поролем при входе в контакт.
> 
> Вот так:
> (свой пароль)(пробел)(пароль с ответного сообщения)
> ...


чем меня радует такой спам - публикуют не только *боты* но и вполне себе пользователи с заполненными страничками....

----------


## Arkadiy

> Ещё вариант мошенничества, появилось в комментариях к моему видео -
> 
> 
> 
> чем меня радует такой спам - публикуют не только *боты* но и вполне себе пользователи с заполненными страничками....


А зачем спамеру публиковыать свой id вконтакте в теле спам сообщения ну и тем более почему именно ID стоит отправлять в смске? это никак не связанно с платными сервисами контакта?

----------


## Kreps

> 1.Стоимость [СМС] сообщения...
> 2.Повторное СМС сообщение БЕСПЛАТНО...


что одно, что второе ложь, но как красиво продумано )))

п.с. знаю я цены на такие короткие номера, и не такие они уж дешевые)))

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> А зачем спамеру публиковыать свой id вконтакте в теле спам сообщения ну и тем более почему именно ID стоит отправлять в смске? это никак не связанно с платными сервисами контакта?


связанно  :Smiley: 




> Для валидации голоса необходимо воспользоваться платёжными системами WebMoney или Яндекс.Деньги, либо отправить SMS-сообщение с текстом idХХХХ (это идентификатор Вашей страницы ВКонтакте) на один из указанных номеров 
> 
> 
> Если Вы абонент российских сетей сотовой связи: 
> 
> 1045 id3974236 ~30 руб. 3 голоса 
> 1046 id3974236 ~100 руб. 10 голосов 
> 
> 
> ...


бонусы правда будут. но у автора данного спама  :Smiley:

----------


## NMF

Да мне такая же шняга ходит от друзей, на все мои призывы проверить комп на вирусы и сменить пароли говорят одно: "я ниче не посылал, ниче делать не буду"  :Smiley:  Приходится таких "друзей" в блэк-лист отправлять  :Smiley:

----------

